
Code Tree Browsing in Bitbucket Server with GitSense - sdesol
https://gitsense.com/blog/code-tree-browsing.html
======
sdesol
In this GitSense iteration, Bitbucket Server users can now do what GitLab and
GitHub users have been able to do for quite some time, which is browse their
code with a tree. Code browsing with a tree was something I really needed
myself, so this feature sort of killed two birds with one stone.

